# Anyone test rode the Giant Rainier?



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking at possible bikes for my 5' nothing wife. She liked the XS in the Revel W but I would love for her to get a 29er. Going to try mtn biking on her old walmart special for the time being and if she really digs it then we will drop coin on something good (hopefully a 29er as I love mine but then again I am a clyde).

Just looking for input as our favorite shop sells Giant and FELT only and would rather spend the money with them than anyone else.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm 5'3 with a short torso. i'm not comfy on anything with more than a 22 inch top tube (prefer even shorter). i've never seen a 29er small enough. thats just me though, and there's nothing wrong with 26ers! they may just fit her better.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info.. She did try the Revel 2 W and liked it and the Revel 1 comes with disc brakes. We will have to try out her old walmart special on some of the dirt paths around here (make her huff a bit) and if she starts to dig it then we will invest in something better.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

if she likes it, disc is the way to go! its amazing how much confidence you gain when you can actually STOP


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

oh, by the way, if your lady ends up wanting a serious bike, my boyfriend (who is short like me) is selling his Gunnar Rockhound. This is a nearly 4000 dollar bike, that he was going to let go for around 1000. i understand that may be a bit out of her budget, but he's taking a big loss because the 26er hardtail market is a little tough to sell right now, and its a small bike. i've ridden it, right now it weighs under 25 pounds. its a great bike! in case you're interested


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info Nicole, much appreciated. She is super into Paddleboarding right now so I am not sure how much she will be into mtn biking but since we both really enjoy paddleboarding it would be another fun thing for us to do together. Just have to get the time to take her on some nice flat double track, see what the thoughts are, then try something a little harder. Unfortunately, there is not much that is "a little harder" around here, either you have some climbing to do or you don't have any.


----------

